# Hyper1 Supermarket



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

has anyone heard that a new Hyper1 Supermarket has opened near Al Shorouk? If yes, can you post some information about it , where it is, opening times etc..... I did hear something on the Radio, but not sure if its opened or due to open.
Cheers & Ramadan Karim!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes but is open
It is near 10 Ramadan city on the Ismaila road just past the first bridge, behind pizza hut

A friend says its good - I drive past every day - may call in tomorrow


----------



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, I will go tomorrow morning... hopefully not too overcrowded!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I called in tonight after work - its as big as Carrefour Maadi - maybe not quite as much stock but very nice nonetheless. I think a may be a regular visitor.


----------



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds Good, could not get out of work in time to go... so its a Saturday trip for me...


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Stopped in for a quick trip last night. Found Cocoa that has not been in Carfour in Abour for a LONG time. I'm crazy about spices and the minus is the spices are not written in English. It is well organized and clean.


----------

